# Cockney or Ladybug?



## iluvmac (Jan 7, 2010)

Can somebody please tell me the difference between these two l/s? And which one do you think is more suitable for me? I'm an NW20/25, chestnut hair, amber eyes. Thanks a lot!


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone, please?


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have owned both of these and seriously for all intents and purposes they are identical. They are both lustres, bot the same shade, Cockney has some visible gliter but its miniscule and you cant see it applied anyway. Side by side the differences are horribly insignificant and applied you just cant tell the difference. Dont bother chasing the LE, I ended up trading mine away, Cockney was not worth the hype or the price when the perm is pretty much exactly the same!


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I have owned both of these and seriously for all intents and purposes they are identical. They are both lustres, bot the same shade, Cockney has some visible gliter but its miniscule and you cant see it applied anyway. Side by side the differences are horribly insignificant and applied you just cant tell the difference. Dont bother chasing the LE, I ended up trading mine away, Cockney was not worth the hype or the price when the perm is pretty much exactly the same!_

 
Thanks a lot for your reply! Your son is so cute!


----------



## Dani California (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi!

I have both,they are very very silmilar. I would say cockney is only very slightly more orangey red on me but its only really noticeable because I'm very pale. To be honest I much prefer ladybug for both texture, colour and easiness to apply.

Hope that helps


----------

